# Provence Gas Heater - Woodies - €300



## gipimann (28 Dec 2008)

Spotted in Woodies in Drogheda today - Provence Cast Iron Gas heater, which uses standard (11kg) calor gas bottles, reduced from €450 to €300.

There was also a sticker on the side of the boxes offering a half-price fill of gas from Calor (didn't read too closely, presume one sends for a voucher)

Edit: Here's the link to the Woodies online page for more info on the heater.


----------



## june (29 Dec 2008)

Woodies had the same offer this time last year. I bought one . You send your receipt to get voucher. I lost mine before I could send away for it. Nice heater . Heavy on gas . Ideal for short periods of time. I use it to heat up the kitchen in the morning


----------

